

The PLT Games - monthly programming language competition - p4bl0
http://www.pltgames.com/

======
exDM69
I might be interested to take part. Maybe not this month, I'm really busy
before xmas and Turing tarpits are not something I particularly have in mind.

I really like creating toy programming languages and writing parsers,
interpreters and compilers. It's really enlightening and gives a good idea
what programming languages are about.

------
jetti
So I just finished my submission and wondered what ya'll think. I introduce
PunchCard (<https://github.com/jhartwell/PunchCard>). I like to think of it as
the ScanTron of programming languages (minus the #2 pencil requirement). It
has one "operator" ('x') and things work by changing the position of that
operator.

------
coderespawn
what does PLT stand for?

~~~
twelvechairs
Programming language theory i guess
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Programming_language_theory>

~~~
opminion
Ah, thanks! While reading the page I switched between thinking that it was a
Racket competition <http://plt-scheme.org/> and some loose-defined everything-
goes competition. It makes more sense now. Acronyms!

~~~
p4bl0
Actually the "PLT" of PLT Scheme also stands for Programming Languages Theory,
since it was the name of the research group which developped it in the first
place (now the PLT group is spread across multiple university).

~~~
Garoof
"PLT was an acronym for some 30 minutes. It was coined in response to a
request by Ken Kennedy to distinguish our group from the compiler group. The
"T" never stood for theory because we never identified our work with plain
language theory.

I could make up a lie on how to spell out PLT and what it stood for in those
30 minutes, but I'd rather just leave this in the dustbin of history.

The people who maintain PLT Scheme now are the very same people who started
the project at Rice in January 1995 (two days after POPL to be precise). By
the time I left Rice for Northeastern in 2001, Cormac, Matthew, and Shriram
had graduated; all other PLT students moved with me, including Paul Steckler
our research scientist. The only person not to move along was Mario
Latendresse, who went to California for personal reasons.

\-- Matthias Felleisen, who coined the term"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Racket_(programming_langua...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Racket_\(programming_language\)#What_does_PLT_stand_for.3F)

~~~
p4bl0
Oh okay, I never read that anywhere before today and since the PLT group is
rather active in prog lang theorory conferences I guess I've always assumed it
was the meaning of PLT. Thanks for the correction.

~~~
samth
If you read the link dherman points to up-thread, I explain why I think PLT is
a bad name, even independent of the confusion with my research group.

